# What's better: HED 3 or Aerospoke?



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

I know that the Hed 3 are lighter and slightly more aero dynamic, but I have heard that the weight difference makes the aerospoke a stronger wheel.

Anyone have any experiences with either of these wheels?

BTW, I'll be looking for either of these in 700c Clinchers in a month or so.

Also, If there are some other aero wheels that u like to discuss, feel free to do so.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

Which is better? Depends what you're after. In testing, the aerospoke wheels have been shown to be incredibly strong but also have very high drag. I don't have the data with me, but as I recall, the aerospoke drag was comparable or higher than a 32 spoke, box section rim wheel.


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

If anyone can find this out that would be great.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

BATMAN said:


> If anyone can find this out that would be great.


This isn't the data I was thinking of, but it is enlightening. http://www.bsn.com/cycling/WheelAerodynamics.html
This is vendor supplied data and so should be viewed with a fair degree of skepticism, and the models are pretty out of date by now. Even though the aerospokes don't look as bad as I remember, they're still significantly less aero than most of the wheels of that vintage, and to put it in some relative context, the trispoke is comparable to a modern Zipp 404 which in turn is quite a bit more aero than the older 440 model.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Hed*

The HED wheel, originally developed by DuPont for Specialized a LONG time ago, and yet is still the standard. It's strong and very aero. DuPont did a very large R&D effort and it was based on detailed computational fluid dynamics, good materials science, etc. HED has updated the details and lightened the structure with newer materials but they are relying on the good work done so many years ago. Despite all the hype from various manufacturers, for aerodynamics, this wheel is hard to beat.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

The Nimble Crosswind is lighter than the HED3 and has been tested to be equal or more aerodynamic in several tests.

Jim


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

I heard that the only thing more aero than a HED 3 is a full disk.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Where?*



BATMAN said:


> I heard that the only thing more aero than a HED 3 is a full disk.


Steve Hed probably told you that!  There are all kinds of tests and data about weight and aerodynamics. It's no coincedence that Hed's tests show Hed wheels are the best, Zipp's tests show that their wheels are the best etc etc. Hed has a proven win record with TdF TT's with Hed3 and a disc. Zipp wheels are a bit lighter. IMHO I feel that all of the tests should be thrown out and you do what is best for you. You know the conditions for the event you are going to be in. Elevation changes and wind seem to be the big points when comparing wheels. Do millionths of a second really matter to you? It does to wheel mfgrs. who want you to spend your hard earned monies on their wheels. The pics you posted look like maybe eBay is where you are looking? That is smart. You have to decide how important weight vs. aero is to you alone. Best of luck.
-Cydswipe, Hed3 rider


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I will second the Nimble Crosswind. You get a great tri-spoke wheel that is the most aero thing out there (from their data of course), but most of all you get a company with great customer service. I had a set of the tubular wheels and they were fast. They are also strong enough for daily riding.


----------



## stallion1031 (Jun 3, 2004)

*look at the tour*

My gut feeling is that Lance, who spends a ton of time in the wind tunnel, is going to use the fastest wheel he can find. He is known to be a stickler about equipment. Thus, the Hed3. 

Not to mention you never see anyone riding the aerospoke in the tour or in any triathlons or TTs.


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

Aerospokes are suppose to be stronger since there are more CF used.

But that comes at a cost in weight.


----------

